# Hardwood floor nailer



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been using a Bostitch floor nailer with 2" cleats for about a year now (rookie) and I''m quite happy with the results. Some people say a floor nailer using staples is better. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 14, 2005)

I've used both, never had a callback on floor coming loose with either. Though I still hear some say that nailers hold better than staplers. :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

We have been using 1 1/2" staples for years. Works great.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Adam, 

Your kidding right. 1 1/2" staples? Haven't you ever heard of 2" staples for general nail down flooring. You want some to come through the bottom side of the subfloor for maximum strength. Shorter nails are for radiant floor heating and other plumbing clearance problems.

Cleats hold better than staples, but only slightly.


----------



## adamsb (Aug 25, 2005)

well if you have 3/4" plywood and 3/4" floor, that explains why we use 11/2" staples. How could you say cleats hold better than staples. we use 2" on some occasions but usually just 11/2" staples. Never had a problem. We had problems with our nailers when we used 2" staples because they would hit the concrete and screw up the driver.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

adams said:


> well if you have 3/4" plywood and 3/4" floor, that explains why we use 11/2" staples. How could you say cleats hold better than staples. we use 2" on some occasions but usually just 11/2" staples. Never had a problem. We had problems with our nailers when we used 2" staples because they would hit the concrete and screw up the driver.


This is true. I'm doing a floating floor (3/4" plywood over concrete) and am using 1 1/2" nails just for the reason you mentioned. There was a study years ago on cleats vs. staples. Cleats won by a fraction...and I mean a fraction. 

But, I have also gone in a added flooring to existing stapled down floors...had to lace in some...staples really hold well. Pretty hard to get the boards up when they are stapled.


----------



## King of karpets (Oct 10, 2005)

I was at the NOFMA School a few years ago ,and they said the cleats hold a little better .. But they split more tounges .. for what its worth ..


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

> Haven't you ever heard of 2" staples for general nail down flooring. You want some to come through the bottom side of the subfloor for maximum strength.


??What the hell does a fastener end poking out into open space do for the assembly?


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> ??What the hell does a fastener end poking out into open space do for the assembly?


Hit the joists?


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

ccoffer said:


> ??What the hell does a fastener end poking out into open space do for the assembly?


For one thing there is more surface space on a longer fastener which helps hold the material down.

Try a test. Face-nail a 3/4" boad down to the subfloor with a 1 1/2 in. 15g brad. Do the same to another board with a longer brad. Then try to pull ead board up. Notice how much easier the shorter nail pulls out?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I prefer staples myself. Faster, leaves head sticking up alot less often, and staples are cheaper per sf also. I use a Bostich M3FS, 2inch fastener.


----------



## JimiB (Mar 16, 2006)

To date, my only relatively big jobs have been putting down engineered planks or parquets, stapled or glued depending on subfloor. I've used a couple of the smallish Bostitch staplers with decent results. I've done smaller jobs of 3/4" (single room, foyer, etc), and used a manual Porta-Nailer brand. That'll give you a workout :]

In a couple of weeks, I'll be laying 2000 sq ft of 3/4" prefinished oak. I ordered a PrimaTech P240 along with their shoe for prefinished planks. I'll be using L-cleats for this job. I'll report back on how I like the nailer. Anyone here use a PrimaTech?

-Jimi


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I didn't like the primatech because the hose plugs in on the right side and hits the wall when you're nailing at the end of a room. This was a rather old unit, maybe the newer ones have moved the hose. Just something to look for in a floor nailer.


----------



## Scottishtile (Mar 11, 2006)

Most of the bamboo's I have installed lately, will only warranty their product if you use cleats, and not staples.


----------



## trialbyfire (Oct 29, 2005)

I have moved away from hardwoods and into engineered. Much easier!


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I assume you mean moving from solid to engineered huh?

yea, makes it easier.
easy money for some brands.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I had an opportunity to buy a new Bostitch manual floor nailer for cheap, but decided against it. Too many guys have told me that you gotta hit it just right and hard enough or the nail will go in half way. Then it's a bugger to get out and you can't hammer it in. Have any of you guys used one?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Ron, don't waste your cash unless it is to use as a backup to a pneumatic gun. You can pickup the Bostich or any of the knockoffs on evilBay for around 3 bills.


----------



## kris jusnes (Apr 10, 2006)

I remember the Bostitch floor staplers that had the trigger button for areas up against walls where you couldnt hit it with the hammer. Too bad the one my father had for years was stolen out of our trailer!


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

Donedat said:


> For one thing there is more surface space on a longer fastener which helps hold the material down.
> 
> Try a test. Face-nail a 3/4" boad down to the subfloor with a 1 1/2 in. 15g brad. Do the same to another board with a longer brad. Then try to pull ead board up. Notice how much easier the shorter nail pulls out?


 With all due respect, that is a patently stupid proposition. IF(!) we are nailing into a double floor, 2" staples are the way to go. If, on the other hand, we are nailing to a single layer of 3/4 decking, 1-1/2 is the smarter choice. The reason is obvious; protruding fasteners are not an asset, they are a liability. If the fastener has not blown out the bottom of the panel, it is unable to make a squeak.

As far as 2 inch staples grabbing the joist, that is a specious claim at best. The most one could hope for is about a quarter inch of penetration(and on a 45 degree angle at that). I can pull that out with my teeth.

Bottom line is this, no amount of fastener left dangling in the crawlspace adds any stability to the assembly. This is not my opinion. No serious scholars in these matters disagree with these simple facts.

Call the NWFA or NOFMA and see what they say.

Always here to help,
Chuck.

p.s. I like using 2 in staples just because of how they feel when I haul ass with a nailer. 1-1/2 in staples don't give that heavy feel when you cycle the tool. That is a very selfish reason to use them, though.


----------

